# Just bought myself a nice big racing loft!



## Bella (May 2, 2009)

I am so thrilled! I just bought a shed to be converted into our new racing loft. It will be here next week...I don't think I'm going to be able to sleep until it gets here! It's still in need of some color, it is only primed as of yet. We are going to spend the summer finishing the inside with electricity, sections, windows, and aviaries on the outside. It's 12x24 and should finish out into a very nice loft I think. I hope to take photos to share here as the work on it progresses. 


I have thought about this every waking moment for months...it feels so surreal!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Looks beautiful Bella and how did you get it to your property-did they ship it--or take it apart or something- or a flatbed ?? Curious so I know what they do in case I need to know sometime...c.hert


----------



## Bella (May 2, 2009)

c.hert said:


> Looks beautiful Bella and how did you get it to your property-did they ship it--or take it apart or something- or a flatbed ?? Curious so I know what they do in case I need to know sometime...c.hert


It's not here yet, but yes it will be shipped intact. It's an oversize flatbed trailer job. It will come in next week. I bought it on the fly, a great deal and I couldn't chance someone else scooping it up on me. I haven't even prepared my site yet! This weekend we will put in a pad and level it.


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

Wow that is so awesome, you are going to enjoy all that room. I'm happy for you.

Walter


----------



## Bella (May 2, 2009)

I am going to LOVE all the room. Lesson learned about going big the first time! I can't wait to have my hallway and feed room, not to mention a lot more room for the birds.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

your going to love the room and I am glad you snatched it up quick and now it is planning stage for you and this can be a lot of fun as well as work and just the beginning of this new goal...best wishes for you and can't wait until you post your pictures as you go along....c.hert


----------



## sandiego (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice!!! cant wait to see the whole thing turn out, so please keep us posted...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Wow! That should be beautiful when you are finished. Sounds like lots of fun. Birds should love it.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

I am truely jealous and happy for you at the same time!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Thats a great asset  Congratulations !!! Your pigeons might be already discussing about the packing and shifting to the new home


----------



## 4nursebee (May 27, 2009)

Why bother with a full concrete pad? Just put in some smaller concrete areas where it will touch the ground?

One could do a lot with 12x24. I've always thought those sheds looked fairly cheap from the road until I went to a local store that sells them. I now have my eye on one myself. I am such a poor carpenter I might even have them do some of the interior work also, quite reasonable rate for that.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

My only suggestion would be to get it as high off the ground as possible. I am thinking ideally you would have 2 or 3 feet of clearence under the loft. The reason is air circulation. The key IMHO, is to convert this shed into a loft, and that is where air circulation and air flow comes into play. You want a loft which is *dry* and with the *correct air flow*. You want the good clean air flowing in, and bad stale air flowing out. Get this wrong, and you won't be sucessful. Or in other words, if you do everything else 100% right, but end up with a damp loft with poor air cirulation, the pigeons will never perform at their best.

Best of luck with your new project !


----------



## mrharleyrider (Dec 31, 2009)

is that a pigeon loft or a dance hall?
have fun building the interior
steve


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> My only suggestion would be to get it as high off the ground as possible. I am thinking ideally you would have 2 or 3 feet of clearence under the loft. The reason is air circulation. The key IMHO, is to convert this shed into a loft, and that is where air circulation and air flow comes into play. You want a loft which is *dry* and with the *correct air flow*. You want the good clean air flowing in, and bad stale air flowing out. Get this wrong, and you won't be sucessful. Or in other words, if you do everything else 100% right, but end up with a damp loft with poor air cirulation, the pigeons will never perform at their best.
> 
> Best of luck with your new project !


Warren excellent advice.

Walter


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Covenant Loft said:


> Warren excellent advice.
> 
> Walter


DITTO!!

Air flow is extremely important as is keeping the loft off the ground, not to mention I would put another barrier inside that huge door with a door, to keep any birds from escaping.

That is a wonderful huge building, you can really do alot with it!


----------



## Bella (May 2, 2009)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> My only suggestion would be to get it as high off the ground as possible. I am thinking ideally you would have 2 or 3 feet of clearence under the loft. The reason is air circulation. The key IMHO, is to convert this shed into a loft, and that is where air circulation and air flow comes into play. You want a loft which is *dry* and with the *correct air flow*. You want the good clean air flowing in, and bad stale air flowing out. Get this wrong, and you won't be sucessful. Or in other words, if you do everything else 100% right, but end up with a damp loft with poor air cirulation, the pigeons will never perform at their best.
> 
> Best of luck with your new project !


Thank you for the advice Warren, I appreciate it. We will definitely jack it up before starting construction inside. 

I have been contemplating ventilation. NY is tough weather in the winter...I have to find a way to strike a balance - I've got to avoid drafts in the winter, but be prepared for the summer heat too. I would appreciate your thoughts on this idea...

I want to put louvres at the bottom of each section, and install an exhaust fan above the trusses at each short end. I've been eyeballing these:

http://www.industrialfansdirect.com/IND-FA-EF-GP/TE-GPX1210.html

They make downward angled hoods that fit on to them, and thermostatic controls.

Do you think this will be sufficient?


Thank you all for sharing in my enthusiasm! It's just not the same when I try to tell NON-PIGEON people about this...after a few moments their eyes glaze over and I realize that I might as well be talking to myself

Me and the love of my life have struck a deal: This will be the end all be all of my lofts. I get this one, and I can do whatever I like to it. But I'm not allowed to get any more lofts after this 

Those double doors are going to get another set of double doors, screened with hardware cloth inside of them. This will be the in the young bird section, and they will face east. In the summer time I'm going to throw them open at dawn and watch the sun come up with my young bird team. 
There's going to be 5 sections total: (1) 6x10 YB, (2) 4x8 OB, (1) 4x8 spare section, (1) 6x12 Breeding section, and (1) 4x12 feed area which will allow access to each individual section. Each section will have it's own window, drop trap, and aviary on the long southern side. The feed area will have a large picture window facing north and overlooking the fields out back.

At max capacity my sections would allow 125 birds to be housed comfortably. But I'm going to keep only between 70 and 80 birds. I'd like to collect myself some quality breeders, Keep around 20 OB's, and run a manageable YB team of 30.

Funny thing is, two day ago I was stressing about not having a big enough loft...now I am stressing about HAVING a big enough loft...hehe...can't win.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Bella said:


> Funny thing is, two day ago I was stressing about not having a big enough loft...now I am stressing about HAVING a big enough loft...hehe...can't win.


Ohhh stop!....You know you LOVE it! Heheheheh.....


----------



## Bella (May 2, 2009)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Ohhh stop!....You know you LOVE it! Heheheheh.....


You're right...I do love it! I've never been so happy-giddy-tired in my entire life


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Thats quit the loft, good luck!! I hope to have something like that someday.*


----------



## Bella (May 2, 2009)

Thanks Rackerman


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

rackerman said:


> *Thats quit the loft, good luck!! I hope to have something like that someday.*


We all do my friend, we all do... But mine will be 2 stories high with an elevator!


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> We all do my friend, we all do... But mine will be 2 stories high with an elevator!



Overachiever!!! lol


----------



## Bella (May 2, 2009)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> We all do my friend, we all do... But mine will be 2 stories high with an elevator!


An elevator....now...there's an idea..hmmm


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

hahahaha....that would be pretty cool though...


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

Bella said:


> Do you think this will be sufficient?
> 
> 
> 
> Me and the love of my life have struck a deal: This will be the end all be all of my lofts. I get this one, and I can do whatever I like to it. But I'm not allowed to get any more lofts after this


Bella 

I'll bet most of us have said this at least once in our pigeon carrers It sounds like you have a very good plan. Take lots of picts and keep us updated.

Walter


----------



## Possum Fat (Mar 18, 2010)

Thats THE loft, Bella! Congrats! I actually just signed papers on my 1st house today, and the 1st thing I'm gonna do is move in a storage building like that for my birds. I want to be able to keep my mookees, fantails, and other showbirds inside, as well as be able to fly my tipplers and homers out of other areas of it. 

I dont have a bed or furniture yet, but I'll dang sure have a master loft out back!


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

That is going to make an awesome loft,Bella.
Kurps


----------



## WOODRUFF LOFT (Nov 18, 2009)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> My only suggestion would be to get it as high off the ground as possible. I am thinking ideally you would have 2 or 3 feet of clearence under the loft. The reason is air circulation. The key IMHO, is to convert this shed into a loft, and that is where air circulation and air flow comes into play. You want a loft which is *dry* and with the *correct air flow*. You want the good clean air flowing in, and bad stale air flowing out. Get this wrong, and you won't be sucessful. Or in other words, if you do everything else 100% right, but end up with a damp loft with poor air cirulation, the pigeons will never perform at their best.
> 
> Best of luck with your new project !


Good advise from Warren. *Take your time* in planning the inside floor layout. Remember that each section needs that ventilation Warren is talking about. I just finished my racing loft for my old birds, I purchased a fan from lowes that moves around 1320 sq ft of air per minute. I used ridge vent on top and two gable vents. I have vents on front and back just above floor level.
I have COPD so the ventilation is just as important to me as it is to my birds.


----------



## mrharleyrider (Dec 31, 2009)

look into a solar powered one
save a little on electricity
steve


----------

